# Throw away your pressure canners - Stockpile McDonald's hamburgers in your cellar



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

McDonald's hamburger looks the same after 14 years 

David Whipple, from Utah, had originally planned to keep the burger for two months in order to show friends how its preservatives would maintain its appearance.

But, after accidentally leaving the product in his pocket for two years, Mr Whipple decided to keep the burger for even longer to see how long it could continue looking normal.

"It wasn't on purpose," Mr Whipple told US television show The Doctors.

"I was showing some people how enzymes work and I thought a hamburger would be a good idea. And I used it for a month and then forgot about it.

"It ended up in a paper sack in the original sack with the receipt in my coat tossed in the back of my truck and it sat there for, I don't know, two or three months."​
Click the link to read the rest of the story.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Scary. I have seen this replicated several times and the food always looks basically the same years later.

The one on the left is from 1996. The one on the right from 2008. My kids do not eat fast food.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well just don't put cheese on it and your good to go.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry biobacon, this is a one year old McD's cheeseburger.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I quit eating this stuff altogether and voila' no more sprint to the john within 5 mins of eating, it happens to everyone. Also no more "meat sweats" or headaches. That stuff isn't even food anymore its so processed.

For preppers, it is pertinent to know how you will 'react' to your stored food. Whether it be a pallet of MREs, a big pile of hamburgers, or freeze dried and dehydrated bag meals, everyone is different and will 'react' differently to things, so its definitely a good reason to try things out. 

Sorry for the gross visuals but its a real world issue that could really make your life miserable in what will be an already stressful situation.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Bobbb, thats all we need - a replacement for Twinkies...But, on the other hand, I wonder how they would rehydrate....?:laugh:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> But, on the other hand, I wonder how they would rehydrate....?:laugh:


Is that going to be a new experiment in the laboratory???


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Last time I ate a McDonald's hamburger, June 2012 and hadn't had one for six months before that... My legs swelled so bad I could barely walk and thought I was dying. Never again!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Woody said:


> Is that going to be a new experiment in the laboratory???


The thought did cross my mind but fortunately it crossed very quickly!:sssh:


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i ate some of the locals food over in afghanistan and i didnt have any problems so i should be good.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

MDsapper said:


> i ate some of the locals food over in afghanistan and i didnt have any problems so i should be good.


We had some chow for the ING we trained, some kind of dog/camel/goat meat in a red pepper sauce with rice and flat bread...I actually liked it.
I wish I knew where to get some food like that here...


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

yeah, you pretty much have to try and make it yourself while you're in the states


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

This is OBVIOUSLY an evil conspiracy by Monsanto and the Miestermeisters to take over the world...the Iluminati probably have a hand in this as well! :lolsmash:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I grabbed lunch at McDonalds this spring once. Burger, fries, and a Shamrock shake. I felt like I got kicked in the gut. Done with it.

We had Chick Fil A once this spring too. I got a grilled chicken sandwich. It wasn't as bad but I was thinking about what was in our food and probably won't go there again either. Mainly we went because DS wanted to play on a playground and it was cold, and this Chick Fil A has an indoor playland. I did grab a bunch of condiments/salt and pepper/plasticware for storage.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For at least a year now I have been taking someone out to lunch at Chick-Fil-A on a monthly basis, but I usually just get a chargrilled chicken wrap and a diet lemonade. Neither are too hard on the stomach and the vegetables appear to be real. In all reality the tradition is more political than dietary. Mmmm tastes like freedom.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> I grabbed lunch at McDonalds this spring once. Burger, fries, and a Shamrock shake. I felt like I got kicked in the gut. Done with it.


Yep. The last time I ate at McD's, which was quite a few years ago, it felt like I ingested a handful of lead fishing sinkers. I've never been back.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

MDsapper said:


> i ate some of the locals food over in afghanistan and i didnt have any problems so i should be good.


The irony is that they probably eat healthier over there than anyone in the US who eats a lot of processed stuff.


----------

